# Apple Cider Vinegar..interesting...



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i foud this really interesting website that talks about all the uses for apple cider vinegar ( and other natural remedies) for dogs...so i thought i would share it with everyone  

*Remedies for Dogs -- Apple Cider Vinegar*

Every home with dogs should have apple cider vinegar. It's a remedy with multiple uses for dogs: alleviating allergies, arthritis, establishing correct pH balance. You can also give apple cider vinegar to cats and horses. 
As written in an excellent, 1997 article by Wendy Volhard:
"...If your dog has itchy skin, the beginnings of a hot spot, incessantly washes its feet, has smelly ears, or is picky about his food, the application of ACV may change things around. For poor appetite, use it in the food - 1 tablespoon, two times a day for a 50 lb. dog. For itchy skin or beginning hot spots, put ACV into a spray bottle, part the hair and spray on. Any skin eruption will dry up in 24 hours and will save you having to shave the dog. If the skin is already broken, dilute ACV with an equal amount of water and spray on. 
Taken internally, ACV is credited with maintaining the acid/alkaline balance of the digestive tract. To check your dog's pH balance, pick up some pH strips at the drug store, and first thing in the morning test the dog's urine. If it reads anywhere from 6.2 - 6.5, your dog's system is exactly where it should be. If it is 7.5 or higher, the diet you are feeding is too alkaline, and ACV will re-establish the correct balance. 
If you have a dog that has clear, watery discharge from the eyes, a runny nose, or coughs with a liquid sound, use ACV in his or her food. One teaspoon twice a day for a 50 lb. dog will do the job. 
After your weekly grooming sessions, use a few drops in his or her ears after cleaning them to avoid ear infections. Other uses for ACV are the prevention of muscle weakness, cramps, feeling the cold, calluses on elbows and hock joints, constipation, bruising too easily, pimples on skin surfaces, twitching of facial muscles, sore joints, arthritis and pus in the urine. There are also reports that it is useful in the prevention of bladder and kidney stones. 
Fleas, flies, ticks and bacteria, external parasites, ring worm, fungus, staphylococcus, streptococcus, pneumococcus, mange, etc., are unlikely to inhabit a dog whose system is acidic inside and out. Should you ever experience any of these with your dog, bathe with a nice gentle herbal shampoo -- one that you would use on your own hair -- rinse thoroughly, and then sponge on ACV diluted with equal amounts of warm water. Allow your dog to drip dry. It is not necessary to use harsh chemicals for minor flea infestations. All fleas drown in soapy water and the ACV rinse makes the skin too acidic for a re-infestation. If you are worried about picking up fleas when you take your dog away from home, keep some ACV in a spray bottle, and spray your dog before you leave home, and when you get back. Take some with you and keep it in the car, just in case you need it any time. Obviously for major infestations, more drastic measures are necessary. ACV normalizes the pH levels of the skin, makes your dog unpalatable to even the nastiest of bacteria and you have a dog that smells like a salad, a small price to pay! "

from:http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

I have been putting a tiny bit of vinegar in Poco's water (and his big brother's who is an Australian Cattle Dog) every day to prevent fleas, and I really think it works. The dogs never really had a bad flea problem, but I NEVER see them scratch anymore, and they don't seem to even taste the vinegar in the water. I feel so much better about using a natural remedy instead of a harsh chemical because Poco is such a little guy!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Poco'sMom said:


> I have been putting a tiny bit of vinegar in Poco's water (and his big brother's who is an Australian Cattle Dog) every day to prevent fleas, and I really think it works. The dogs never really had a bad flea problem, but I NEVER see them scratch anymore, and they don't seem to even taste the vinegar in the water. I feel so much better about using a natural remedy instead of a harsh chemical because Poco is such a little guy!


How much do you use? I've been adding a bit to my dogs' water as well, about a tsp to a quart of water (not sure exactly how much to add), and like you said, they don't seem to taste it. I still use their regular flea products, but I figured the vinegar at least wouldn't hurt, and might be good for some of the other things such as what the article mentioned.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i used it to clear up peanuts eyes and its really worked!! everyones noticed


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

holly&peanut said:


> i used it to clear up peanuts eyes and its really worked!! everyones noticed


Oh, that is one thing I've noticed, my dog has much clearer eyes than before. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i didnt realize all the health benefits from it, except the tear stain removal. i have noticed how great it works on peanut too, his stains look so much better   im going to start using it


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

That is interesting!  I bought some tonight, maybe it will help Deedlit's coat.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Jangles021204 said:


> How much do you use? I've been adding a bit to my dogs' water as well, about a tsp to a quart of water (not sure exactly how much to add), and like you said, they don't seem to taste it. I still use their regular flea products, but I figured the vinegar at least wouldn't hurt, and might be good for some of the other things such as what the article mentioned.


I have never heard an exact amount to put in, so I always just fill up the vinegar cap and use that as a measuring device. It's apretty small amount, and Poco's water dish is really big because he shares it with my other dog. It seems to work, though!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

it says in the article how much to give.....if you read it


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Great advice, I've sent it to my MIL whose dog is having skin issues. We've been trying different oils to no avail. I hope this one helps the poor girl. Thx!!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> it says in the article how much to give.....if you read it


Oops, guess I missed that part. Well, now I know!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Poco'sMom said:


> I have never heard an exact amount to put in, so I always just fill up the vinegar cap and use that as a measuring device. It's apretty small amount, and Poco's water dish is really big because he shares it with my other dog. It seems to work, though!


Thanks! I missed it in the article too, whoops.


----------

